
Can a New School Churn Out Developers Faster? - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/10/12/can-a-new-school-churn-out-devs-faster/
======
dalke
> The U.S. Bureau of Labor estimates that, by 2020, there will be some 1.4
> million open software engineering jobs and only 400,000 computer-science
> students to fill them.

Every single article on this new school includes that blurb. It's almost like
they started with and tweaked the same press release.

I say the blurb is wrong to the point of deceit.

1) These are not 1.4 million "software engineering jobs", but "computing
professions", which includes jobs other than software engineering. (Eg,
network engineers.)

2) People in these jobs already include a large number of people who don't
have a CS degree, which means that the jobs do not require a CS degree but can
include related degrees. (Eg, electrical engineering.)

3) By 2020 there will be about 3.9 million people with a CS _or related
degree_ that can fill those 1.4 million jobs.

Links: [http://www.epi.org/publication/pm195-stem-labor-shortages-
mi...](http://www.epi.org/publication/pm195-stem-labor-shortages-microsoft-
report-distorts/) [https://www.mainstreet.com/article/stem-jobs-take-twice-
long...](https://www.mainstreet.com/article/stem-jobs-take-twice-long-fill-
pay-really-better-longterm/page/2) .

~~~
dragonwriter
> People in these jobs already include a large number of people who don't have
> a CS degree, which means that the jobs do not require a CS degree but can
> include related degrees. (Eg, electrical engineering.)

Or not so related degrees: I work in a "computing professions" job (in fact, a
programming job), and the only degree I have is in Political Science. While
that's perhaps further afield than most, I've known lots of people with
degrees that weren't particularly computing related working in computing
related fields. This seems especially common with people whose degrees are in
the field to which computing is being applied rather than a computing-related
field, but sometimes there is no relationship at all.

~~~
dalke
Oh, I agree.

Table 1 in the first link shows that 31% of computer and information science
workers do not have a science or engineering degree.

This school exists specifically to train people for computer-related position,
which is why I focused on the other ways that people get formal training that
leads to a computer-related position.

